# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Ag drain under wall?

## JBAG

How do you direct the ag drain past the end of a retaining wall, if the wall goes to the boundary of the property? Can you go under the wall?

----------


## cyclic

> How do you direct the ag drain past the end of a retaining wall, if the wall goes to the boundary of the property? Can you go under the wall?

  Yes, assuming you mean under the wall in your property, as it is not legal to direct your run off to another property.

----------


## JBAG

Yeah, i know that. Also suspect running it along the boundary probably isnt right either, thinking it would need to be a minimum distance away?

----------

